# First post, latest box



## Mrfish55 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi all, here is the latest of my creations, nearly finished, box is solid birds-eye maple burl with rosewood trim, Brusso Quadrant hinges, handle is 1/4" solid copper that I nickel plated and then plated in 24K gold. Finish is approx 30 coats of lacquer rubbed out and polished, Christmas present for my parents.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2012)

Beautiful wood, box and superb craftsmanship.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks, heres another, my son wanted a "dragon box" I got a little carried away, took 1st place at the local fall fair in woodwork, box body is unknown birds-eye burl (suspect Hemlock as it sure stunk when cutting) dragon was laser cut into old growth yellow cedar and then filled with epoxy, trim is ebony.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 28, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Wow. Nice finish! Nothing compares to 30 coats of laquer except maybe 31 coats.



I said approx :wacko1: lets call it 32 coats just to be safe. I cant get a pic that accurately reflects the shine, very happy with it.


----------



## DomInick (Nov 28, 2012)

You do some really beautiful boxes. I'm guessing pics don't do justice.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 28, 2012)

DomInick said:


> You do some really beautiful boxes. I'm guessing pics don't do justice.



Thanks, yea photography is not my strong point, I can build a whole box in the time it takes me to figure out how to take,download and post a picture on the net! The orange on the dragon box is a mystic pearl that has a rainbow effect in the sun, was expensive and time consuming, I don't like to paint wood but that is what the customer wanted :lolol:


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome looking boxes! Would you mind telling a little more about your finishing process? That finish looks amazing!


----------



## DomInick (Nov 28, 2012)

Mrfish55 said:


> Thanks, yea photography is not my strong point, I can build a whole box in the time it takes me to figure out how to take,download and post a picture on the net! The orange on the dragon box is a mystic pearl that has a rainbow effect in the sun, was expensive and time consuming, I don't like to paint wood but that is what the customer wanted :lolol:



so your customer was your son?


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 28, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Awesome looking boxes! Would you mind telling a little more about your finishing process? That finish looks amazing!



Thanks, the finish on these is whatco brushing lacquer, (thinned and sprayed) I do 3-4 coats then let it sit for a few days, sand with 500 grit and 3-4 more coats, repeated as necessary until it is flat and smooth, I let it cure for 4-6 weeks and then sand to 2000 and polish with automotive finishing compound.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 28, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

so your customer was your son?
[/quote]

Yes, my 12 year old engineer, he'll bring me a drawing and say "make this" he's not interested in making anything, just providing inspiration, my daughter on the other hand:dash2: can't keep her away from my stash of little wood bits.


----------



## DomInick (Nov 28, 2012)

so your customer was your son?
[/quote]

Yes, my 12 year old engineer, he'll bring me a drawing and say "make this" he's not interested in making anything, just providing inspiration, my daughter on the other hand:dash2: can't keep her away from my stash of little wood bits.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like he's on the right path with his career. Lol. Good for him.


----------

